# MB Super Strada or Grand Sprint?



## amadeus303 (Apr 14, 2011)

The topic has been somewhat covered in a few other threads, but I'd love some specific feedback from forum members that may own or have ridden these 2 bikes. From what I can tell, the only difference between them are carbon seat stays and an extra $200 for the Grand Sprint. I assume the difference between Vittoria Zaffiro II and Continental Ultra Sport tires is relatively immaterial. I know that carbon seat stays help dampen some of the chatter from the back of the bike, but is the difference really that significant and noticeable? When I've searched the posts, some mention that the tires and saddle play a MUCH more significant role in comfort. In your guy's opinions, are the carbon seat stays worth the $200?

FWIW, I can afford either, but since this will be my 1st road bike, I'm looking for some value as I'm still green to the sport. I've been using a 40 lbs. big box store Schwinn hardtail w/ slicks on it for the past 2 years, so either bike will be quite an upgrade. This year I'm doing a few sprint tri's, so most of my riding will be geared toward shorter distances (15-20 miles at a time).


----------

